

Rails tutorial screencasts - vijayr
http://railstutorial.org/screencasts

======
mhartl
Thanks for the submission! Unfortunately, the title of the post is rather
generic; this is _the_ Ruby on Rails Tutorial screencast series, not just some
generic Rails tutorial screencasts. Please upvote this story instead:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1784463>

